# Blackthroat monitors



## kyel3840 (Dec 15, 2018)

Why is it so hard to find a baby blackthroat monitor now. I used to have one a long time ago but the landlord of the house I moved into wouldnt allow me to keep it. Now I just bought a house ans am wanting another but cant find one anywhere


----------

